# Recommended reading anyone?



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am really wanting to start my mare driving. I have a experienced trainer who is going to help me. I would really like to educate myself more. Dose anyone know of any good literature that you would recommend? Thanks!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I never really found any driving books that I could sink my teeth into. I read anything and everything, though. Hardy Zantke's website has some great articles on it. He may have some book recommendations.

Good Luck!


----------

